# Void Bowl



## Johnturner (Jan 11, 2021)

OK Members - Back again with more questions. This is a "bowl" I have been working on off and on for several months. I LOVE voids but have never dealt with them. On this piece I am cutting the inside and stopped due to the punkiness of the wood noted by point of red pencil. 






This is the outside




The total depth so far is noted by the pencil mark on the top of the bowl.



It is held on by a screw block, so there will be some loss of the bottom due to the screws, as can be seen in picture #2.

Well Questions - What can I do about the walls. They currently 1 1/2 inches wide. I would like them thinner but how.





What, if anything can be done to the outside?-And what is the best way to part it off when the time comes?
Ready....... Go!

As always my sincere thanks for putting up with me.
John
PS more pics on request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 11, 2021)

First, I think I'd get some wood hardener on a majority of the bowl. Lot of it looks really punky. @Barb Was using some homemade from epoxy and acetone (I think).

Then, I'd work on the outside to get it in final form. If you hollow it more or thin the sides more, you may not have enough stability to finish the outside. I'd also shape the outside bottom to the form you want knowing a lot of it will disappear to get rid of screw holes.

Next I'd start working on thinning down the sides. Cutting very slowly with thin cuts. Turning air is always a challenge, especially if you've not done a lot of it. Get the sides to the thickness you want/can live with before going any deeper.

Of course all of this depends on the wood hardener working well enough to get good cuts. 

While you are doing all of this, be very careful of the large bark inclusion on the side that reaches around to the bottom. Can't tell from pictures how much solid wood is keeping the whole thing together. After cleaning up the outside, I'd definitely wrap the whole thing to help keep it together before I started on the inside. 

As always, stay out of the line of fire, and wear all safety equip. Also, pay attention to any changes in sound while you are turning and check to make sure the whole thing isn't coming apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 11, 2021)

Tim covered about everything I had in mind. This can be a dangerous proposition especially for a new turner. Don’t know your experience level but be careful. You ask good questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow John. As above, I learned a lot from Tim in what he described.

As Tim said, I want to encourage you to work on the outside side some more and let your form help point you in the direction of how to part off. I think it will start talking to you pretty quickly. I just hope it doesn’t throw anything at you.

If @Barb cant help with a hardener formula, you can resort to CA. Sometimes a little CA, a few light cuts and progress, then mor CA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2021)

John, here's the thread where Barb described the epoxy mix to harden her bowl(s). 





__





Birch bowls


The first bowl is spalted birch that was very punky so I used the quick stabilizing method of 60/40 resin/acetone mixture. Worked out nicely. The second is a birch burl cap that I got from a friend.



woodbarter.com






I haven't tried it yet, but I will before too long. I just roughed out some spalted cottonwood and elm bowls that will need it before final turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey there John, I can’t add any more to what Tim said since he does a great job of explaining. And yes, if you go the epoxy and acetone route, it doesn’t matter what type of epoxy you use, just make sure you mix it according to directions and then mix in the acetone. Depending on the punkiness of the wood, a little goes a long way. I make sure to saturate it until it can’t soak up anymore, then let it sit for a few hours or overnight before I start working on it again. Good luck, stay safe and have fun. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Johnturner (Jan 12, 2021)

All great responses, Thanks. I have been turning for a few years but this is my first voided piece. (Picked a good one to start out.) Thanks for the safety reminders - you can never hear that enough.
Tim
When you say wrap the whole thing up before you cut inside, with what?
John


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnturner said:


> All great responses, Thanks. I have been turning for a few years but this is my first voided piece. (Picked a good one to start out.) Thanks for the safety reminders - you can never hear that enough.
> Tim
> When you say wrap the whole thing up before you cut inside, with what?
> John


Plastic wrap like you see around small bundles of firewood at stores or wrapping around items before shipping. Can be found in places that sell shipping stuff. You can also strapping tape that has strings in it. Whatever you do don’t turn the speed way up on this one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 13, 2021)

Johnturner said:


> OK Members - Back again with more questions. This is a "bowl" I have been working on off and on for several months. I LOVE voids but have never dealt with them. On this piece I am cutting the inside and stopped due to the punkiness of the wood noted by point of red pencil.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199885
> ...


Was wondering how this project is progressing.


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jan 14, 2021)

Brought a question to my feeble mind. To what extent does the epoxy affect/interfere with finishing?


----------



## Barb (Jan 14, 2021)

JLTibbetts said:


> Brought a question to my feeble mind. To what extent does the epoxy affect/interfere with finishing?


It still allows me to put a decent finish on since the wood is hard but I make sure I turn off the epoxy on the outside. Sanding sealer isn't needed though lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks Barb.
I'm assuming it will prevent any kind of "in the wood" finish from penetrating?


----------



## Barb (Jan 14, 2021)

JLTibbetts said:


> Thanks Barb.
> I'm assuming it will prevent any kind of "in the wood" finish from penetrating?


I would think so. I haven't tried putting any of those types of finishes on after using epoxy. Just a surface polish. I also haven't done many of them. I suppose if you don't saturate the blank, it might be possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 14, 2021)

Process is on hold while I get the ingredients to Barb's wood hardener. Even then this has been a long process so there is no hurry-up involved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Johnturner (Jan 15, 2021)

Painted on Barb's Hardener. Now we wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

